# Error: Proplus.msi needed



## Chitompam

Hi all, I bought a laptop on Ebay about 2 months ago and it had Windows XP and Office Pro with Front Page which all worked fine until recently. Now when I open MS Word or Excel and perhaps the other programs, I'm not sure, they seem to open but then the installer opens and tries to install components. It eventually ends up looking for PROPLUS.msi. Is there anyway I can get this off of the web, because I do not have the CD. All of the other files seem to be installed on my hardrive. 

Lastly, if I do get proplus.msi will it then ask me for other files before finishing?
Thanks


----------



## Chitompam

By the way the only thing that may have happened to cause this problem is that I used Ultra Win Cleaner to clean up my hard drive and get rid of temp internet trash and other stuff. I don't know if things got screwed up from using this or not.


----------



## loudjp

I get the same problem every time I use HD Valet. After I clean up all the junk files and then try to start an Office application it asks for the Office disc. I have my disc but it's really a nuisance. Does anyone know what causes this?


----------



## Chitompam

I just called the customer service for Win Cleaner and they said they have an update that solves this problem with their software. Apparently with Windows XP they put this Proplus.msi file in a place (temp files maybe?) that gets cleaned out by our programs. Win Cleaner has an 'Undo' however I could only restore the registry items and not the temp items because of my failure to check a box for a backup to be made when I cleaned my disk. THe tech support person was very nice but it appears now that the only way I can run my Windows Office programs is to get the proplus.msi file somehow. Unfortunately this program was loaded on my laptop when I bought it on Ebay so I don't have the disk. If anybody would be kind enough to email this file to me I would be forever greatful. One could use the email address associated with this posting or to [email protected]. 
I hope some of this info helps you out with your DIsc Valet. Cheers!:up:


----------



## maulikp

I am facing the same proble of PROPLUS.MSI. kindly write me the solution of the same on [email protected]


----------



## bluefuzzybug

i have office xp with frontpage and the same error is happening to me.
it started when i tryed to use outlook, but after i cancelled the installer it opened anyway, i've tried that many times when trying to use excel but nothing is working.

i'd really appreciate some help!!

Thanks. Natasha 
[email protected]


----------



## Chitompam

It seems we need the disk with Office plus frontpage to reinstall proplus.msi as well as some other files that the program will ask for once supplied with the proplus file. My program actually opens up and then tries to insall itself. I see the page and everything. Very weird.


----------



## Johnstun

I too have had this problem but still had the original MSOffice so no problem. PROPLUS.MSI is indeed a MicrosoftInstaller file, although I'm not sure if this is the only file you're gonna need. If you contact me [email protected] I will be glad to help you.


----------



## dvk01

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=/support/kb/articles/q300/5/52.asp


----------



## Claus

In my case (I also "washed" my computer, but with Windows System Optimizer) I also was requested to give the proplus.msi. I downloaded the file (Google makes it possible) and started to install it. It initiates the full OfficeXP installation procedure. Therefore soon I was asked for more files that were missing.
The proplus.msi file alone is not the key to solve the problem. I think actually not this file was removed by the washer (or not only this one) but some file(s) that make the system believe that OfficeXP wasn't installed fully. Some little key files perhaps.
If somebody knows which files and where they are normally located we should have the solution.


----------



## DugsterVD

Perhaps you have a bad copy of HD Valet. I've used it for years and have never experienced any trouble when doing so. Perhaps you could contact Neil J. Rubenking at pcmag.com for help as he wrote the program. I have contacted him in the past and his replies were very helpful. Good Luck!


----------



## tractorman

Hi
Can anyone help ?
When I downloaded Windows SP3 from the MS Update web site it failed to install. It stopped at a prompt for MS FRONTPAGE. It then tried to locate a file called PROPLUS.MSI which could not be located. This appears to be missing from the PC. I have managed to download a copy of the file from the web and placed this on the desktop. I then ran the SP3 install again and pointed the prompt to the PROPLUS.MSI file but the SP3 upgrade failed again.

Can anyone help ? I do not have the XP disc and cannot load SP3 without it unless someone out there can advise and help.

Many thanks


----------



## hongphan

tractorman said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ?
> When I downloaded Windows SP3 from the MS Update web site it failed to install. It stopped at a prompt for MS FRONTPAGE. It then tried to locate a file called PROPLUS.MSI which could not be located. This appears to be missing from the PC. I have managed to download a copy of the file from the web and placed this on the desktop. I then ran the SP3 install again and pointed the prompt to the PROPLUS.MSI file but the SP3 upgrade failed again.
> 
> Can anyone help ? I do not have the XP disc and cannot load SP3 without it unless someone out there can advise and help.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi there,
It seems we have experienced the same problem, mate.
I really stuck with this even worst than you. I don't know where I can download the proplus.msi file.
If you have already solved the problem, could you please give me some help on this? I will be appreciated very much.

Many thanks


----------



## tractorman

I downloaded the Proplus from limewire. I still cannot install Windows SP3.


----------



## Rollin_Again

It's not smart for all you guys to post your email addresses. If you want to post your email address spell the entire address without using the @ symbol so that the spam bots won't get your address.

Rollin.


----------



## JamesCooper

Download missing files from this link: http://www.billynda.com/ and save to desktop.

Open your offending application (in my case Excel) and when prompted browse to the file location.

Hey presto, it should be fixed!

James


----------



## Billynda

I've put Proplus.msi and Office1.cab on my site for all to download...
Hope it helps...
http://www.billynda.com/

Bill


----------



## snb14

I downloaded Proplus.msi from billynda.com. My issue originally was that I could not install SP3 because I was missing PROPLUS.MSI. I tried to install the downloaded file and my pc said I already had a version of it somewhere and had to uninstall it. Now I'm confused. Help?

Thanks.


----------



## Billynda

Go here...
http://tinyurl.com/2dfxk

Scroll down to here...
*To install SP3 without the original Office XP CD*

Try the full version download...
OfficeXpSp3-kb832671-fullfile-enu.exe

Let me know if it works...

Bill
[email protected]


----------



## snb14

Nope, it didn't work. It still asked for PROPLUS.MSI... I thought maybe I could use the file I downloaded from billynda.com when it prompted me to direct it to the installation for proplus.msi, but it said that it was invalid.


----------



## Billynda

I recently found out there are two versions of Office...
One with FP and one without...
PROPLUS.MSI is the install file for the version WITH Frontpage...
PRORET.MSI is the install file for the version WITHOUT Frontpage...

You say yours says Proplus though...
Can you send the exact wording of the error?


----------



## Billynda

Go here...
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324906/

Resolution #3 
is a Hotfix called Msiregmv.exe

I've been looking for it...Haven't found it...

Try this...It'll tell you alot about what you already have on your PC...

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## snb14

When I click to initiate the installation of OfficeXpSp3-kb832671-fullfile-enu.exe, it says that its configuring Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage. Then it says, "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'PROPLUS.MSI' in the box below." Since I can't find proplus I have to cancel the installation.


----------



## Billynda

snb14 said:


> Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'PROPLUS.MSI' in the box below." Since I can't find proplus I have to cancel the installation.


And leading 'it' to the proplus you downloaded from my site didn't work?
I just looked back and you said you tried to install the proplus from my site...

Did you try downloading ot to your desktop then lead the problem to it?

My original problem with Proplus was when I tried to run Office Update...
Kept getting the dialog box asking for the Proplus...
I put my CD in and lead it to there...No good...

I found out that if I copy the entire office XP disk to the C drive in a folder I 
created called OfficeXPCD and lead it there I never had a problem again...


----------



## snb14

I tried putting the proplus installer on the desktop and leading the SP3 installer to it but that didn't work. Unfortunately I do not have the Office XP disk because I inherited my computer from a cousin.


----------



## Billynda

Somethings to look at...
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/830335

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Scroll down to line 171 and you'll see it on the right...
"Office XP Error 1706 - ProPlus.Msi Fix - O2K"


----------



## augabog

Did anyone here ever find a solution to this issue? I am now having it with my office computer, and I have no idea where the original Windows/Office CD are at my work.

Thanks,

Kerry


----------



## Billynda

Kerry[WEBQUOTE="Did anyone here ever find a solution to this issue? I am now having it with my office computer, and I have no idea where the original Windows/Office CD are at my work."][/WEBQUOTE]

Take a look at your C drive and see if there's a folder called I386 and lead it to that and see if it works...
Otherwise, find a friend with the XP CD that'll let you copy the entire disk to a folder you create (I called mine OfficeXPCD)

Bill


----------



## augabog

I searched and found a number of folders called I386. Mostly in the path:

E:\WINDOWS\system32\ReinstallBackups\

After this last \ there are numerous paths that begin 000 (ex. 0000\Driverfiles thru 0015\Driverfiles). There are a few other locations for an I386 folder as well. Should I try all of them?

Thanks again,
Kerry


----------



## Billynda

Try anyone of them...
There's also office1.cab on my site www.billynda.com 
It's a 200MB zipped file that will likely taks awhile to download...
It doesn't have Proplus in it but it does cotain a lot of office files...

Bill


----------



## Billynda

Did you try this?

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Scroll down to line 171 and you'll see it on the right...
"Office XP Error 1706 - ProPlus.Msi Fix - O2K"


----------



## slurpee55

Someone else posted a thread about this just a few days ago. Check this out: 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HA011185721033.aspx


----------



## augabog

Unfortunately, none of this worked. I guess I'll have to keep scarmbing around my workplace looking to see who took the Office XP CD.

Just in case others are as stuck as I am, I have found that if I download the PROPLUS.MSI from your site to my desktop and browse to it with the update, it will say that the files is invalid. However, I can open Excel just fine as long as I don't cancel the search. Pretty odd, but good for a temporary solution.

Quick rant:
I find it ironic that I download Windows updates to prevent viruses, etc. and yet the update itself has stopped its own program from running. I wouldn't complain, but it appears that this has been a common issue with others, and Microsoft should not assume that everyone has their CD handy, especially for Professional where it could be anywhere in one's office building.

Thanks again,
Kerry


----------



## slurpee55

Well, you see, M$ would be glad to sell you a copy of Office 7....


----------



## darkblaze

Hi, i also have this probem after i upgraded my graphic card and RAM. when i on my mircosoft word and powerpoint, it will ask me for the micrsosoft office disc with front on which i dun have it. After i try to cancel it, it will ask me for the PROPLUS.MSI. I downloaded the PROPLUS.MSI from the wedsite stated here in this thread but when prompt again. it say it was corruptted. Do PROPLUS.MSI required the office.cad too?? thank


----------



## matthah1

Boy did I waste a lot of time on this one! Even tried to find all the original CDs and then
I was asked for all kinds of other cryptic files I couldn't find. I am a completely legal MS Office user to boot!

Just yesterday I tried

Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

and the problem is gone. It sorta seems like the MicroSlock security mechanism that
requires the original install CD is screwed if certain files become corrupt, registry becomes
corrupt, etc. Then you can get locked in a nightmare where you cannot even uninstall to try a fresh install, "wonderful".

This was one of my worse software messes ever, I can harldy believe it now when I start Outlook and don't get 3 stoooopid dialog boxes asking for files, notifying me about a pending install, etc.

Augie


----------



## slurpee55

All I can say is "Bravo!" for figuring it out. Mark this thread as solved, and, hopefully it will get archived - such an annoyance needs to have the fix available.


----------



## NetTechGal

Hi Guys!!!!

I was having the same problem and this is how I solved it:
Click Start->Run->regedit->OK
then I went to each of these and clicked on the UserData.... they all had the right thing in it according to the weblink from a couple posts up, the only difference was that they said it would say Office\9\???? and mine said Office\10\???? so I clicked on each of the UserData and verified and then just exited.... after that I tried all the Office programs and they worked without asking for disk
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\Common]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\FrontPage]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\Excel]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\PowerPoint]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\Word]
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\Outlook]


----------



## dancinwwaves

NET TECH GAL--

BLESS you!!! That worked!!!!

Imagine my horror from the following events: took my pc in to get a new video card installed and run diagnostics on mother board. The doofus tech guy decided he was going to run all kinds of updates (without my permission or observation). One completely clobbered my office (excel needed the proplus.msi file). When I picked up the pc, he said I needed to finish an update because he didn't have my disks. I've worked 3 solid weeks to get my office files back. Couldn't uninstall, couldn't find such a file on any of my legal copy of cds back to Office 95 disks!!! I was so pissed I could spit nails. Anyhoo, thanks a million for the advice!! I didn't have to change anything, just click like you suggested. GO FIGURE!! GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!

-Em


----------



## wakefreak

I have Microsoft Windows Xp Home Edition. But the XP software pack 3 is saying that i have Profesional with Front page. But i can open up all my Office Docs. I only have a old version of office Office 2003. so i need help, and the software up ate thing in the bottom of the screen gets old, and it uses up your memory


----------



## krisbendeich

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/assistance/HA011185721033.aspx

Click link above^^^^^^^ and read what they have to say ( typical microsoft response ):down:


----------



## wakefreak

i got my Office from my Dad who got the cd from his company, and the cd is really scrached up so the file might just be corupeted, and if my office docs stop working i will just try and reinstall the program the download the service pack, because i told it never to see that up adte again


----------



## rredman

Same problem here on one of my friend's computers. The registry key thing posted by one person didn't work. But downloading the office1.cab and proplus.msi files from Billynda's website and pointing the installer to them worked perfectly! Thanks Billynda.


----------



## Karambah

Using the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility fix (Matthah1 post above) fixed the problem for me. Thanks Guys! Then I was able to successfully install XP SP3


----------



## KB3

I am a legal MS Office user but don't have the original disks and didn't want to hassle with either requesting them from my PC's vendor (who I'm not even sure is still around today; it was four years or more ago) or extracting them from the recovery disks I have (I looked at the files on these three disks and none have these required files were shown; they appear to be, and I suspect they are, somehow specially encrypted .msi and .cab files as I saw explained elsewhere; when I first loaded them in my CD drive, I received a pop-up message that said "these files are designed to work only with [this model of] HP computer").

So, while in the midst of trying to run the MS Office SP3 update and being prompted for these files, I went to BillyNDA's website posted above, downloaded both the proplus.msi and office1.cab files to my C:\I386 directory where the other .msi and .cab files reside on my PC, and then pointed/browsed the installer to that directory where it detected these necessary files and proceeded to complete the install without a problem.

Thank you, Bill.


----------



## imnotaplasticbag

PROBLEM SOLVED

Thanks for all those who posted to try and solve the problem.
I got the EXACT same thing for Microsoft Exel with FrontPage...it worked fine before, then the popup window just appeared saying how I need "PROPLUS.MSI".
My tech-friend told me to SEARCH "EXEL" in MYCOMPUTER.
And then click on the "Microsoft Exel" - The APPLICATION .
And it worked.
It just opened like it did before.
Like a miracle or something.
So, I don't think you need to find the actual PROPLUS, but just the link to EXEL.
He (Tech-friend) said that the shortcuts could be messed up due to scanning and "cleaning".
So for those who needs help...
Try this...it might work.
Thanks againnn.


----------



## radiogaga

Having had exactly the same experience as outlined in many of the posts here I decided to attempt something radical.

I have only legitimate programs or open source software on my machines, but have a laptop that belongs to an organisation that closed it's IT support office during a re-shuffle.

Therefore the people and (more importantly??) the original program disks disapeared into the ether.

So what to do about the ProPlus.msi problem?

I have a contact that seems to delight in ripping-off major programs and happened to have a ripped copy of Office XP. 

Hmmm I thought, I have a totally legal licence paid version, but all I need is that irritating little file to legally update my legit copy.

At the point of request for ProPlus.msi I inserted the ripped Office XP Installation disc directed the browser to it, without even searching for the actual file location and bingo!

Problem solved.

I am sorry to have to admit to this piece of skulduggery, but if large software corporations are going to make life so damn difficult to legitimate paid-up licenced customers, you have to bend the rules sometimes.

Hope this helps anyone out there with similar problems.

Again, I do not condone the use of unlicenced stolen software, but in this case needs must and all that.

Have a nice day.


----------



## SoonerBoy

Billynda - The download saved me hugely. I just set the location in the browse function to the PROPLUS.MSI file and it allowed me to install again (I had uninstalled the Office 2007 Trial when everything "blew-up") and allowed me to install SP3 as well. Thanks so much for your help and this forum and the guidance it provided.


----------



## moejoe

Billynda -
I had the same problem as others on this thread and was going nuts trying to find a solution from Microsoft to no avail. For some reason the solutions offered on this thread that seemed to help others (verifying registry entries for Office application and using the Window Clean-up Utility) did not do the trick for me. However, downloading those files from your website and pointing the pop-up installer to those files on my hard-drive allowed me to use Word and Excel again. I was also finally able to successfully complete the latest download from Microsoft that had been failing earlier. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## charliev

Hi,

I am having terrible trouble with this Proplus.msi thing too! I'm not very technical so really need some help!

I inherited my computer a few years ago and have Office XP with Front Page on it... I've used the computer and software fine for the last two years but when I tried to launch Word two weeks ago the 'configuring Office XP with Frontpage' message appeared followed by ' installing Office Xp'. It then says it cannot install as PROPLUS.MSI cannot be located.

I downloaded the files from Billy's site and directed to these files, the message then appears to say that these are not valid and I need to direct to a valid folder.

I have no idea what I did to cause this, I can't find the Proplus.msi files anywhere else in the hard drive and I've tried all of the solutions on this thread to no avail.... I really need some help please as I'm not sure what else I can do! 

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## bjork2496

Billynda's File works for me......THANKS a lot!!!!!!!
I just dl the proplus.msi and office1.cab files as instructed and presto................it works. I hope everybody with the same problem as mine can fix theirs.......GOD BLESS


----------

